# Netzwerkkarte vs. onBoad: Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit ? ggf. Kaufberatung!



## Ser1 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich frage mich seid einiger zeit folgendes:

Wie sehe ich wie schnell mein Netzwerkanschluss ist? Also wieviele Daten können max gesendet/empfangen werden?

Ist eine Netzwerkkarte überhaupt nötig also auch besser im Vergleich zu einem Anschluss am Mainboard, also onBoard?

Auserdem hab ich gelesen das es unterschiedliche Arten (Kategorien) von Netzwerkkabeln gibt die unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten und Frequenzen besitzen : CAT 3, CAT 5, usw.

Wenn ne Karte wirklich was bringt weil es u.U auch die CPU entlasten soll...dann wäre ich für ne Kaufberatung dankbar

Danke
MfG $er1


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2012)

Onboard Netzwerk reicht im Normalfall vollkommen aus. 
Beim Kabel reicht i.d.R. ein Cat.5e Kabel.

Bist du denn unzufrieden mit deiner Geschwindigkeit ?

Im Taskmanager kannst du dir a) ansehen, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit dein Netzwerk läuft (100MBit/s, 1GBit/s)
und b) wie die momentane Auslastung ist.


----------



## Timsu (26. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst zwei PCs, dann kannst du mit Iperf einen Benchmark machen.
Eine Netzwerkkarte ist natürlich besser als Onboard, bei einer Gigabitverkabelung schaffen Onboardkarten meist 300-600mbit/s eine gute Netzwerkkarte etwa 950.
Für die Netzwerktechnik sind hauptsächlich Cat5 und Cat6 relevant. Bei Cat5 kann ein Gigabit/s übertragen werden bei Cat6 10Gbit/s (allerdings mit anderem Stecker.)
Cpu wird sowieso meist nur bei hohen I/O Lasten beansprucht, diese treten aber im Heimbereich kaum auf.


----------



## Ser1 (26. Juni 2012)

K also TaskManger zeigt 1GBit/s

Ich brauch testweise ein neues Kabel..wollte mir mal ein 2m FastCat5 Kabel hohlen.


Lohnt sich ne Karte mit 10GBit/s  mit CAT6x nen Speedport zu stecken der an nem 16000er Anschluss hängt?
Ich hab um diese Zeit nicht so mit der Rechnerei *schäm*

Woher erkenn ich welche Kategorie mein aktuelles Kabel hat?


----------



## killer196 (26. Juni 2012)

Du meinst ein 16000er leitung. Und nein lohnt nicht, habs schon ausprobiert.


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juni 2012)

Ser1 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ne Karte mit 10GBit/s  mit CAT6x nen Speedport zu stecken der an nem 1600er Anschluss hängt?
> Ich hab um diese Zeit nicht so mit der Rechnerei *schäm*


Da ist doch noch nicht mal ne 100 MBit/s Karte ausgelastet, was willst du dann mit 10.000 Mbit/s?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Ser1 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ne Karte mit 10GBit/s  mit CAT6x nen Speedport zu stecken der an nem 1600er Anschluss hängt?
> Ich hab um diese Zeit nicht so mit der Rechnerei *schäm*


Immer beachten:
xkcd: 1000 Times

Eine "16.000er" Leitung bietet 16MegaBit pro Sekunde. 10GigaBit sind 10.000MegaBit. Reichen würde eine 100Mbit Leitung schon locker.

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind:
Über ein voll belegtes NW-Kabel mit RJ45 Stecker kannst du erst einmal unabhängig von der offiziellen Kategorie so viel Bandbreite durch ballern wie du willst. Erst auf größere Entfernung oder bei zusätzlichen Störquellen sind die neueren Cats wirklich nötig. 
Ich hab z.B. ein flaches, aufziehbares NW-Kabel von Hama für den Laptop(wenn es mal kein WLAN gibt). Das ist sicher nicht mehr als Cat3 aber auf die 2m Länge die es hat hab ich auch mit Gigabit-Lan noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Ser1 (26. Juni 2012)

k..also keine Karte..nur Kabel...

danke!


----------



## K3n$! (27. Juni 2012)

Nimm einfach ein billiges Cat.5e Kabel für 5€.
Die ganzen überteuerten Kabel sind auch nicht besser.
Ich kann da Amazon-Marketplace empfehlen. 
Hab heute erst wieder ein Kabel bekommen. 
2m Cat6 SFTP - 1,80€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juni 2012)

Moderne Onboard LAN Karten können den Gigabit-Standard bereits gut ausreizen, Netzwerkkarten bringen hier keine Vorteile-mit wenigen Ausnahmen:

-Einige Netzwerkkarten besitzen zwei LAN Anschlüsse und unterstützen "Teaming" sodass über zwei paralelle Leitungen 2GBit/s möglich sind; die Gegenstelle muss das freilich auch unterstützen; es gibt auch Mainboards mit diesem Feature
-Einige Netzwerkkarten, etwa die Qualcomm/Atheros Killer NIC können u.A. TCP/IP Adressberechnungen in Hardware durchführen und so die CPU entlasten sowie eventuell geringfügige Vorteile bei der Latzenz herausholen
-Einige Netzwerkkarten besitzen Glasfaseranschlüsse für entsprechende Netzwerke
-Und dann gibt es noch -optisch und Elektrisch- 10GBit/s und 40GBit/s Ethernet und Infiniband mit 10GBit/s oder 20GBit/s
-Eine Netzwerkkarte bietet grundsätzlich einen _zusätzlichen_ Netzwerkanschluss...

Die Sinnhaftigkeit von 10GBit/s Ethernet im Heimbereich hält sich sehr in Grenzen: beim Zugriff auf einen NAS oder Homeserver begrenzt etwa in der Regel die Festplatte, nicht das Netzwerk (wobei dieses alte Argument langsam schwächer wird, aktuelle Festplatten sind teils doch etwas schneller, bis maximal ~1,5GBit/s, SSDs bis ~5GBit/s) und GBit/s LAN ist immernoch eine Größenordnung schneller als jeder gängige Internetanschluss.

Das -extrem teure- Infiniband bringt auch deutliche Latenzvorteile von denen man behaupten könnte, sie können auch in Spielen einen Vorteil bringen; der Vorteil bewegt sich aber in der Größenordnung von ~1ms und ist damit im Bezug auf Spiele fast völlig vernachlässigbar; er ist freilich auch nur im LAN relevant, im Bezug auf das Internet ist die Latenz im LAN sowieso lächerlich. Die Software muss auch darauf optimiert sein (was bei Spielen sicher nicht der Fall ist), sonst fällt der Latenzvorteil zu großen Teilen weg.

Lichtwellenleiter sind vor allem bei Kabellängen ab ~100m sinnvoll, insbesondere in Kombination mit 10GBit/s+ Ethernet, auch das ist in der Praxis wohl eher selten nötig.



> Auserdem hab ich gelesen das es unterschiedliche Arten (Kategorien) von Netzwerkkabeln gibt die unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten und Frequenzen besitzen : CAT 3, CAT 5, usw.


 
Im wesentlichen gibt es folgende Kabelarten:

*Twisted Pair Kabel:*
Twisted Pair Kabel bestehen aus verdrillten Doppeladern (jeweils hin-und rückleitung); das elektrische Feld der verdrillten Hin-und Rückleitung hebt sich großteils auf sodass Übersprechen auf die anderen Adern reduziert wird.

Modernes Telefonkabel mit 2 Doppeladern: mit RJ45 Steckern zur Not bei nicht allzu langen Kabeln für 10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX oder 100BASE-T2 ausreichend

Cat-1: ungeschirmtes Telefonkabel mit 2 Doppeladern, maximal 10Mbit/s über kurze Kabel
Cat-2: ungeschirmtes Telefonkabel mit 4 Doppeladern, maximal 10Mbit/s
Cat-3: ungeschirmtes Kabel mit 4 Doppeladern (andere Verdrillung als Cat-2), 10Mbit/s oder 100MBit/s (100Base-T4, 100Base-T2; über kurze Kabel eventuell auch 100BaseTX oder sogar 1000BaseT)
Cat-4: ähnlich Cat-3
Cat-5: hochwertige, teils geschirmte (nicht zwingend) Kabel mit 4 Doppeladern bis 100Base-TX und 1000Base-T (GBit/s Ethernet); über kurze Kabel ist begrenzt auch 10GBaseT möglich
Cat-5e: erweiterte Cat-5 Norm, mittlerweile verwirrenderweise eingestampft (jedes aktuelle CAT-5 Kabel sollte CAT-5e entsprechen)
Cat-6: höherwertig als Cat-5, meist geschirmt, auch für 10GBase-T mit Kabeln bis 55m geeignet (RJ-45 Stecker sind aber nur begrenzt 10GBit/s tauglich!)
Cat-6a: erweiterte Cat-6 Norm
Cat-7(auch Cat-F bzw. Klasse-F): S-FTP Schirmung, neue, inkompatible Stecker; für 10GBaseT und sogar 40GBaseT geeignet

Auf Entfernungen <50m reichen Cat5 Kabel in praktisch jedem Fall voll aus; nur wer ernsthaft über 10GBit/s Ethernet nachdenkt, insbesondere bei Entfernungen über 10m sollte über bessere Kabel nachdenken. Nicht sinnvoll ist es jedenfalls kurze Anschlusskabel in der high-end Ausführung zu kaufen und bei längeren Kabeln zu sparen- denn längere Kabel sind naturgemäß störanfälliger...

Will man aus Gründen der Zukunftssicherheit auf Cat-7 setzen sollte man beachten, dass sie mit gewöhnlichen RJ-45 Steckern Cat-6 nicht überlegen sind. Allerdings kann man gegebenenfalls irgendwann später die Stecker tauschen.

Schirmung von Twisted Pair Kabeln:

UTP: Ungeschirmte Kabel; zum Teil auch noch bei Cat6 zu finden; prinzipiell in der Regel kein Problem solange es keine elektromagnetischen Störungen gibt
STP: die einzelnen Doppeladern sind jeweils mit Folie geschirmt
S/FTP: die einzelnen Doppeladern sind geschirmt, zusätzlich ist das gesamte Kabel geschirmt (bei Cat-7 im Standard vorgesehen)
SF/UTP: Gemeinsame Schirmung für das gesamte Kabel gegen äußere Störungen

Äußere Elektromagnetische Störungen können vor allem durch paralell verlegte Telefonkabel, andere ungeschirmte Netzwerkkabel oder etwa USB Kabel entstehen aber auch z.B. durch nahe, starke Funkanlagen in kritischen Frequenzbereichen (z.B. W-LAN oder Handys sollten aber kein Problem sein, Stromleitungen sind auch unproblematisch außer vielleicht in Kombination mit D-LAN)
Allgemein sollten äußere EM-Störungen nicht überschätzt werden.

Schirmung ist vor allem bei elektromagnetischen Störungen und längeren Kabeln wichtig; Kabel die der Norm entsprechen sollten prinzipiell auch ohne Schirmung funktionieren

Preis:
Für ein doppelt geschirmtes S/FTP Kabel sind etwa 30 Cent/m +1€ gerechtfertigt, für ein ungeschirmtes Kabel etwa 10 Cent/m +50 Cent.

*Koaxialkabel:*

Koaxialkabel eignen sich prinzipiell für Netzwerke bis ~1GBit/s, Kabelmodems lassen sich als Netzwerkadapter nutzen. In den 1990ern waren Koaxialkabel als Netzwerkkabel sehr beliebt (10Base-2 und 10Base-5), die damalige Hardware kann jedoch aufgrund der geringen Bandbreite von nur 10MBit/s heute nurnoch begrenzt eingesetzt werden.

*Glasfaserkabel:*

Glasfaserkabel gelten als der "Heilige Gral" der Netzwerktechnik, da sie prinzipiell fast beliebige Bandbreiten zulassen, auch über große Entfernungen. Lichtwellenleiter sind des weiteren auch nicht anfällig für elektromagnetische Störungen. Beachten muss man aber, dass es zahlreiche unterschiedliche, vielfach inkompatible Technologien und enorme Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Kabeln gibt. Ich möchte hier nicht weiter darauf eigehen, wenn man auf Glasfasertechnik setzen will sollte man sich jedenfalls genau überlegen, was man tut.

*Probleme mit minderwertigen Kabeln:*

Ethernet besitzt aufwendige Fehlerkorrektur und Fehlererkennungsverfahren, die auch bei einer hohen Fehlerquote mit einem gestörten Kabel eine stabile Verbindung ermöglichen; allerdings müssen dabei beschädigte Datenpakete eventuell erneut gesendet werden was zulasten der Bandbreite und der Latenz geht.


----------



## Emerald Flint (27. Juni 2012)

ist eigentlich alles gesagt

also mit ner netzwerkkarte kannst deinen dsl anschluss cniht schneller machen und egal ob onboard oder nciht ist da zweitrangig solange es läuft.

wenn du allerdings wie ich das eher verstehe ein problem mit deinem 16000 anschluss hasst dann teile das mit. bei mir lag das an der internen verkabelung im haus als auch teilweise am splitter da wir noch ISDN haben. (unterschied von 6500 auf 13000) 

wie der OP (Superwip) schon sagt solange bei deinen kabeln keine störung auftritt ist es ziemlich egal welches solange es funzt. ne stromleitung die parallel läuft könnte zum beispiel für eine störung verantwortlich sein. kannst auch auf dslweb mal den speedtest machen  und das ergebnis in der karte eintragen um eventuell zu sehen ob leute in deiner nachbarschaft eine ähnliche performance haben


----------



## Ser1 (27. Juni 2012)

Naja mein Problem (was hier nicht reingehört^^ ) ist einfach dass ich von heute auf morgen probleme mit meinem Internet...genauer gesagt mit meinem Upload habe...auf einmal nur noch knapp über 100Kbit/s hatte vorher das 10fache. (1600 DSL)

Rechner hatte ich formatiert, dann kam ein neuer PC (unabhängig vom Problem) und das Gleiche und jetzt hab ich auch nen neuen Speedport schicken lassen aber es bringt nichts.
Jetzt wollt ich mir eben ein neues Netzwerkkabel (ca 2m) zulegen,das aktuelle ist eh zu lang und dann mal schaun..zur not dann noch den Splitter tauschen. Sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Juni 2012)

Im Speedport-Menü (Webbrowser auf, Adressleiste: 192.168.2.1 eintippen, abschicken, dann ins Routermenü einloggen) kannst du sehen, wieviel Bandbreite tatsächlich ankommt. Je nach Wert kann man dann auf Fehlersuche gehen.


----------



## Ser1 (27. Juni 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Im Speedport-Menü (Webbrowser auf, Adressleiste: 192.168.2.1 eintippen, abschicken, dann ins Routermenü einloggen) kannst du sehen, wieviel Bandbreite tatsächlich ankommt. Je nach Wert kann man dann auf Fehlersuche gehen.


 

Telekom bestätigte diese Angabe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juni 2012)

Ping mal deinen Router an, wenn 1ms oder <1ms für die einzelnen Pings herauskommt ist das schon mal ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Problem nicht im Netzwerk zu finden ist.

Mit Tracert bzw. pathping kannst du eine eventuelle Schwachstelle in der Verbindung aufdecken, zumindest im Bezug auf die Latenz.

Wenn du zwei PCs hast kannst du z.B. mit Hilfe des Netzwerkbenchmarks netperf auch die Datanrate im LAN messen; eine Alternative ist natürlich auch das Messen der Zeit, die benötogt wird um eine Datei im Netzwerk zu übertragen, hier kann aber auch z.B. eine Festplatte limitieren. Prinzipiell sollten ~950MBit/s mit GBit/s LAN erreichbar sein

Ich vermute aber so oder so einen wie auch immer gearteten Softwarefehler oder ein Problem des Internetanbieters als Ursache für das Internetproblem.

PS: Speedport Router? Soweit ich weiß ist nur der Speedport W 921V GBit/s fähig, alle anderen unterstützen nur 100BaseT; damit müsstest du für schnelleres LAN auf jeden Fall erstmal beim Router ansetzen...

Deine Internetprobleme dürften aber so oder so nicht vom LAN ausgehen.


----------



## Ser1 (28. Juni 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ping mal deinen Router an, wenn 1ms oder <1ms für die einzelnen Pings herauskommt ist das schon mal ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Problem nicht im Netzwerk zu finden ist.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100 mal angepingt!



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit Tracert bzw. pathping kannst du eine eventuelle Schwachstelle in der Verbindung aufdecken, zumindest im Bezug auf die Latenz.


 Ist das nicht jetzt überfällig nach dem anpingen?



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du zwei PCs hast kannst du z.B. mit Hilfe des Netzwerkbenchmarks netperf auch die Datanrate im LAN messen; eine Alternative ist natürlich auch das Messen der Zeit, die benötogt wird um eine Datei im Netzwerk zu übertragen, hier kann aber auch z.B. eine Festplatte limitieren. Prinzipiell sollten ~950MBit/s mit GBit/s LAN erreichbar sein


 Leider ist mein 2. Rechner nicht verfügbar^^



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber so oder so einen wie auch immer gearteten Softwarefehler oder ein Problem des Internetanbieters als Ursache für das Internetproblem.


 



Superwip schrieb:


> PS: Speedport Router? Soweit ich weiß ist nur der Speedport W 921V GBit/s fähig, alle anderen unterstützen nur 100BaseT; damit müsstest du für schnelleres LAN auf jeden Fall erstmal beim Router ansetzen...


Router neu, Kabel neu..wo soll ich noch ansetzen (Wlan immer aus)




Superwip schrieb:


> Deine Internetprobleme dürften aber so oder so nicht vom LAN ausgehen.


Mal nen Telekombastler bestellen?


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2012)

Der Ping ist schon mal ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, dass das Problem nicht im LAN zu suchen ist.

vergleiche eventuell nochmal mit einem Ping zu irgendeiner Homepage, z.B. pcgh.de oder google.de



> Ist das nicht jetzt überfällig nach dem anpingen?


 
Nein, denn tracert zeigt dir die Latenz zwischen den einzelnen Netzknoten der Verbindung und hilft das Problem zu lokalisieren bzw. einzugrenzen



> Router neu, Kabel neu..wo soll ich noch ansetzen (Wlan immer aus)


 
Was für ein Router ist es denn? Ein W 921V?



> Mal nen Telekombastler bestellen?


 
Ja, wenn sich das Problem nicht bessert könntest du ja eventuell mal bei der Hotline anrufen.


----------



## Ser1 (29. Juni 2012)

> Was für ein Router ist es denn? Ein W 921V?


Ja



> vergleiche eventuell nochmal mit einem Ping zu irgendeiner Homepage, z.B. pcgh.de oder google.de


Google 100 mal angepingt! Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mit Tracert bzw. pathping kannst du eine eventuelle Schwachstelle in der  Verbindung aufdecken, zumindest im Bezug auf die Latenz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig gemacht^^

mfg $er1

PS: das ist schon ziemlich offtopic...vielleicht Thema umbennen...admin?^^


----------



## Timsu (29. Juni 2012)

Ping an sich ist ok, allerdings sind 26% verlorene Pakete schon ziemlich viel


----------



## Ser1 (29. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ping an sich ist ok, allerdings sind 26% verlorene Pakete schon ziemlich viel


 
Denke ich auch...ich kann ja nichtmal mehr richtig online spielen


----------



## Timsu (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn du 100 mal dein Router anpingst, gehen da auch Pakete verloren?


----------



## Ser1 (29. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn du 100 mal dein Router anpingst, gehen da auch Pakete verloren?


 
Ich habe es vergessen dazu zuschreiben jetzt aber nachgeholt.

Nein kein Verlust!


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2012)

Irgendwo ist da der Wurm drinnen und das Problem ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht in deinem Netzwerk zu finden. Einen Softwarefehler halte ich auch für recht unwahrscheinlich.

Grundsätzlich ist die Latenz jedenfalls nicht schlecht, das Problem ist die hohe Fehlerrate.

Möglicherweise liegt das Problem am Modem (also am Modemteil des Routers) oder -wahrscheinlicher- am Telefonkabel. Steckt das Kabel richtig drinnen? Gibt es (auch) Probleme mit dem Festnetz Telefon? Kann es sein, dass das Telefonkabel oder die Telefonsteckdose bei dir im Haus in letzter Zeit (seit der Fehler aufgetreten ist) beschädigt wurde?

Ich fürchte aber dieses Problem liegt im Verantwortungsbereich der Telekom


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2012)

@Ser1
Wohnst du in einem mehr- oder einfamilienhaus? (telefonverkabelung?)
Hast du evt. irgendwo eine fritzbox herum liegen oder kannst dir von einem kumpel ein borgen?
Wenn du an keine fritzbox kommst, dann schaue bitte mal in das web-interface des speedports. Dort muß es eine seite geben, die dir de sync und ggf. die crc-fehlerrate anzeigt. Davon machst du bitte einen screenshot und startest den router neu. (vom strom trennen,ca. 1 min warten und wieder anstöpseln) Dann lässt du ihn ca. 1 stunde laufen bei normaler internet-nutzung. Anschließend wieder einen screenshot von der seite im web-interface machen, wo die datenrate und die crc-fehler angezeigt werden und hier posten. (ich würde gerne sehen, mit was das modem synct und wieviele fehler in der stunde auflaufen)


----------



## Ser1 (30. Juni 2012)

> Kann es sein, dass das Telefonkabel oder die Telefonsteckdose bei dir  im Haus in letzter Zeit (seit der Fehler aufgetreten ist) beschädigt  wurde?


Denke nicht, die Dose liegt zwar zwecks Kabelverlegung hinter dem Fernseher auf dem Boden aber da herscht Ordung und es bzw sie liegt nicht sie steht..ich hab ein kleines Gestell gebastelt damit sie nicht einfach nur da liegt.



> Hast du evt. irgendwo eine fritzbox herum liegen oder kannst dir von einem kumpel ein borgen?


bin nicht sicher wer eine hat, werd mal fragen.



> schaue bitte mal in das web-interface des speedports. Dort muß es eine  seite geben, die dir de sync und ggf. die crc-fehlerrate anzeigt.


Muss dich da leider enttäuschen ich hab nichts dergleichen gefunded -.-  der Speedport ist eh ziemlich umständlich zu handhaben.
Aber ich werde mich auf jedenfall nochmal genau damit beschäftigen.



mfg $er1


----------

